# Van Norman No10 Duplex mill on East Coast - $800



## Manderioli (Aug 29, 2018)

Here is a no10 I found while searching for VN parts:

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/d/milling-machine/6682516077.html


----------



## samstu (Aug 29, 2018)

actually he's only asking 600.


----------



## Manderioli (Aug 29, 2018)

Price dropped by $200 from posting it.


----------

